# Angelwax review



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

I had been asking on DW for anyone who know of a wax with a chocolate scent. Having not used scented waxes before I had not grasped the concept that such scent only lasts for a very short time.

Angelwax offered to make me a custom jar of chocolate scented wax based on their standard product. The aroma was so good that I could smell the choccy before I unscrewed the tub. The wax is a little on the soft side compared to those I have used previously. A slightly dampened sponge applicator made easy work of getting small amounts well worked onto the car a panel at a time. The car had been dressed in AG SRP x2 layers. The Angelwax smelt wonderful as it was worked and buffed off. Unfortunately by the morning the aroma had gone but there was a beautifully shiny car on my driveway. It had a second thin coat after 24hrs, and a third final buff. I was very pleased to get all this done by hand before the monsoons returned. The water could not escape fast enough when the sky opened and at the brief end of each cloud burst the water beaded beautifully. All round I found this a very easy wax to use and a wax that did a very good job. Such a shame that nobody has discovered a way of making the scent last as long as the wax :thumb:

Angelwax the company are extremely pleasant and helpful to deal with. As with many companies they have a DW presence. From hearing of my struggle to find a chocolate scented wax to the day that it arrived was four days. Two of these were a weekend. There was no extra charge for changing their normal Banana aroma to distinct cocoa and a lovely keepsake set of Custom Wax labels adorn my first special wax.  Rib


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

It took 4 days for the smell of Angel wax to go from my garage, made a pleasant change to damp lawnmower lol


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

Alex L said:


> It took 4 days for the smell of Angel wax to go from my garage, made a pleasant change to damp lawnmower lol


Oh for the joy of a garage to detail in. I am really not surprised to hear that the aroma of Angelwax lasted for 4 days. The scent is just as good as the wax itself. It was just my naivety that had led to my thought that the chocolate smell would last the week with the car detailed and kept outdoors in a UK Spring.

The important part is that the wax did last and kept my car looking very nice with the minimum of effort, (Gentle hose with a small amount neutral shampoo and a towel pat dry). All for 100ml @ £18.95 & 200ml @ £24.95 with free of charge carriage it is going back onto my car in the Autumn detail. I like a layer of wax to keep the paint warm in the winter :lol: Rib


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

I would like some of this wax . How would i go about purchssing some ..


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

scotty grimey said:


> I would like some of this wax . How would i go about purchssing some ..


Very simple my friend. Go to angelwax dot co and place your order. Rib


----------



## scotty grimey (Jul 8, 2012)

That for the chocolate one . Sound great . All round wax


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

I got a little pot of the chocolate wax and it does indeed smell brilliant. TRying to use my other waxes so that I can justify a pot of the choc.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

init6 said:


> I got a little pot of the chocolate wax and it does indeed smell brilliant. TRying to use my other waxes so that I can justify a pot of the choc.


Is your chocolate from Angelwax or did you find another brand? Rib


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

Angel wax is a straight up outfit. They sent me 3 samples of dark red waxes to seek how the would help mask some checking clear-coat I have. Lasted maybe a month with weekly washings. better the leaving it checked.Color of my Subaru is claret like.


----------



## ribvanrey (May 5, 2012)

A month??? What did you wash it with? Proper prepp should leave a sound surface for Angelwax to last more like 3 months. Rib


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Yep, more like 3-4 months for me as well. 
And a chocolate wax is available from John, at least it used to be.


----------



## koeo (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you very much Duncan


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

ribvanrey said:


> Is your chocolate from Angelwax or did you find another brand? Rib


Angelwax. I popped round for some snow foam and he gave me a sample. Said he'd made it especially for someone - must have been you.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

There Wax is fantastic, 6 months with regular washing


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres some pics after a week of Angel Wax, I'd forgotten how slick paint should feel. The Opti-coat 2.0 just never felt as slick as this and always seemed to hold dirt more.

this is a weeks dirt beading, before washing




























And after washing, drying and a quick spritz of Angel Wax QD


































And a few defects, pigtails from factory and how bad the swirls are after a year of not so carefull washing (not bad I reckon)


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

tried angelwax today, went on nicely, smelt great. Five hours later it was off, now in the bin. Worst product I have ever used.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Sure its not you, they have alot of positive press from what i've seen??


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

I must have waxed my cars 500 times over the last 10 years! I went online and it is an issue, especially with the tubs given away as free with magazine subs. Seriously I was so happy with the way it went on and the smell but five hours to remove, should have taken 20 minutes...:thumb:


----------



## Hunty (May 21, 2009)

Keep hearing great things about Angelwax! Interesting read guys, Thanks.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

adeel43 said:


> tried angelwax today, went on nicely, smelt great. Five hours later it was off, now in the bin. Worst product I have ever used.


Did you at least contact them,and ask for some advice about removing the wax,for example what is the best/easiest method for applying/removing the wax,a method for applying/removing one wax,may not be suitable for another due to the make up of the wax,curing time ect ect

think it's a bit harsh slating off a product before contacting the manufacturer,that's only my opinion though.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

I really enjoyed using the angelwax i got from waxstock, highly recommend it


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*tinted angel wax*

You may have misunderstood me.When I used it like a glaze the color fillers hid my checking clearcoat for about of month It was better at concealing than most glazes.My car is a maroon winestone and I was using a dark red wax sample. The wax looked great it was easy on and off but really stained the micro fiber cloths after removal. I bet their clear wax is a gem from some picture I have seen.


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

msb said:


> I really enjoyed using the angelwax i got from waxstock, highly recommend it


Really want to try this out too as you've recommended it so well.. I don't think there's any left 

Angelwax, please make more :wave:


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Quick update, I gave it another try and there must be a problem with the pot I have, it cures almost instantly. Any longer than 10 seconds and it is very very difficult to remove so resorted to apply and remove almost straight away! That said it seems be a very impressive wax if applied super thin and taken off quickly. Lots of rain here the last few days and beading is really good all over!


----------



## sneaky! (Jan 19, 2007)

adeel43 said:


> Quick update, I gave it another try and there must be a problem with the pot I have, it cures almost instantly. Any longer than 10 seconds and it is very very difficult to remove so resorted to apply and remove almost straight away! That said it seems be a very impressive wax if applied super thin and taken off quickly. Lots of rain here the last few days and beading is really good all over!


Same with mine, glad you were able to get better results from it!


----------



## Goober (Nov 8, 2011)

adeel43 said:


> Quick update, I gave it another try and there must be a problem with the pot I have, it cures almost instantly. Any longer than 10 seconds and it is very very difficult to remove so resorted to apply and remove almost straight away! That said it seems be a very impressive wax if applied super thin and taken off quickly. Lots of rain here the last few days and beading is really good all over!





sneaky! said:


> Same with mine, glad you were able to get better results from it!


Same here. I find it dries like cement far far quicker than the 10 minutes curing time stated on the tub.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

sneaky! said:


> Really want to try this out too as you've recommended it so well.. I don't think there's any left
> 
> Angelwax, please make more :wave:


I was told the 5 pots made specifically for waxstock were never to be made again to keep them very limited edition
However the normal angelwax gets very good reports and having used one of their products now i personally wouldn't hesitate to buy more:thumb:


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Goober said:


> Same here. I find it dries like cement far far quicker than the 10 minutes curing time stated on the tub.


Very odd how there are seems to be so many different opinions of this, no doubt a good product but can it really be that different between batches?


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

adeel43 said:


> Very odd how there are seems to be so many different opinions of this, no doubt a good product but can it really be that different between batches?


Is there a difference or is it dare i say it user error in instances where its been problematic:devil:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I wish I'd of picked up their silver metallic wax at waxstock, god knows why I didn't 


They are my next brand to try

Very reasonable price for all their products, gonna purchase the lot!

Anyone tried their bilberry wheel sealant?


----------

